# Transmission Color



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Guys... Trany is out and I would like to paint it the correct color before re-installing.
1966 GTO Munci 4 Speed
Thanks!
Rick


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Like the Bellhousing, it was RAW/Aluminum.


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

Rich, the main case is a bright silver. Mine cleaned up and is natural. My side cover cleaned up also. It's finish is darker than the case. My tail shaft was corroded and didn't clean up well so I painted it. Like the side cover it's darker than the main case. I used Eastwood steel paint then a light mist of cast gray. It looks better than the photo and It's close to the original color but I would have preferred to have it natural.


----------

